

Canvas Experiment with Code: Particles Web Matrix - luzon19
http://cssdeck.com/item/602/particles-web-matrix

======
drkevorkian
As I left it going the particles seemed to be accelerating. I think this is
because the acceleration term is proportional to the distance, rather than the
usual 1/(distance)^2

~~~
kushsolitary
Take a look at the code again, specially lines 180 - 188. You'll see that the
velocity is varying proportional to the distance, not the acceleration.

------
ehsanu1
Had some fun messing with the variables for number of particles, acceleration
and other things. There are some interesting patterns (kinda like interference
patterns) if you make the acceleration large (change the denominator from 2000
to around 10). The code itself isn't that interesting, except to the extent
that modern JS engines can keep up with a brute force update of 200x200
particles at almost 60fps.

------
fredley
Wasn't this idea the basis for the spoof MMO Asteroids earlier this year?

<http://seb.ly/2012/04/gotcha-fake-mmo-asteroids-april-fool/>

------
6ren
much faster in chrome than FF

------
rorrr
This is so trivial. Why is it on the front page?

~~~
baq
all those triangles look kinda cool. i guess.

